# Taschendiebstahl - besondere Funde



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bei meinen Excursen zum Thema Taschendiebstahl bin ich auf einige lustige Gegenstände gestoßen. So findet man zum Beispiel neben ein paar Silberstücken manches Mal einen Trank, Nahrung, Plunderkisten oder lustige Sachen wie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaber auch "nützliche" Dinge wie den allseits beliebten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser gibt bei Benutzung ein Emote
Marmelade wirft lässig ihren [Abgenutzten Trollwürfel]
Marmelade würfelt (1-6): 1
Marmelade würfelt (1-6): 6

Die Krönung meiner diebischen Karriere bildete aber der



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser gibt eine Emote 
Marmelade reibt ihren [Zehnseitigen Zwergenwürfel] zwischen den Händen und würfelt.
Marmelade würfelt(1-100): 72

Also ders doch mal sinnvoll, dachte ich und ging klauen. Der Erste war recht schnell gefunden. Den benutzt nun meine Freundin. Ich habe seitdem ca 600 Mobs beklaut und finde ihn nicht. Für die Horde scheint das einfacher zu sein.. (Fundort lesen)

Neulich las ich irgendwo, jemand hätte noch einen anderen Würfel aus dem BT?
Was kennt ihr noch, worauf es sich lohnen würde, einen diebischen Schurken anzusetzen? Bitte keine 3000 schweren Plunderkisten.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kleine Anekdote? Zu Beginn von BC wurde mir das Beklauen von Mobs in der Gruppe ab und an untersagt, weil die Leute glaubten, ich würde den Loot stehlen und nach dem Kill wäre nix mehr drin..


----------



## Soldus (3. Oktober 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29570
Dafür lohnt es sich immer!


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29570
> Dafür lohnt es sich immer!



ja, die haben mir zu BC Zeiten, als ich mit dem Schurken Heiltränke über Taschendiebstahl gefarmt habe, die Taschen verstopft. Wer weiss, was die Orcs, die die Dinger bei sich trugten, damit angestellt haben. Möchte gar nicht drüber nachdenken.
Interessant ist dabei die Angabe der Mobs, die das droppen.. die konnte man eigentlich überall finden, nicht nur bei denen in der Datenbank. Vielleicht farme ich ja meine Würfel zu schwer und könnte es bei andren Mobs leichter haben...


----------



## spacekeks007 (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja diese würfel die schon angesprochen wurden romane oder wie man menschen zubereitet von ogern schliesskisten mit diversem inhalt zb gifte tränke schmuck etc aber nur seltend schmuck und der gleiche eher gifte und tränke

und diversen kleinkram lohnt sich also immer erst ausrauben dann abstechen oder nur durch nen truppe zu laufen und alle zu beklauen gibt ordentliches gold kisten und nützliches.


p.s. den würfel für 1- 100 würfeln hab ich für an die 100 g verkauft^^


----------



## Big-bang (3. Oktober 2009)

lol den würfel will ich au haben bin aber leider kein schurke


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2009)

Dann kauf dir einen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir einen.




würd ihn gar nicht verkaufen, höchstens jemandem schenken. Aber momentan bin ich am klauen deswegen und ich sag euch: es ist scheinbar genauso aussichtsreich wie eine Meeresschildkröte. Die Stunden kann einem gar keiner bezahlen..
Horde sollte es einfacher haben. Im Heulenden Fjord bekommt man eine Quest, bei der man Giftbomben auf Schiffsbesatzungen schmeissen muss. Diese Schiffsheinis haben die mit Abstand größte Dropchance (0,6-0,8% laut Datenbank) auf den Zehnseitigen Zwergenwürfel, sind aber zu Allies lieb und nett.


----------



## spacekeks007 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> würd ihn gar nicht verkaufen, höchstens jemandem schenken. Aber momentan bin ich am klauen deswegen und ich sag euch: es ist scheinbar genauso aussichtsreich wie eine Meeresschildkröte. Die Stunden kann einem gar keiner bezahlen..
> Horde sollte es einfacher haben. Im Heulenden Fjord bekommt man eine Quest, bei der man Giftbomben auf Schiffsbesatzungen schmeissen muss. Diese Schiffsheinis haben die mit Abstand größte Dropchance (0,6-0,8% laut Datenbank) auf den Zehnseitigen Zwergenwürfel, sind aber zu Allies lieb und nett.




nen guter schurke mit passendem skill kann die auch so beklauen


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> nen guter schurke mit passendem skill kann die auch so beklauen




sie sind _freundlich_ gesonnen, solche kann man leider nicht beklauen. Nicht als Allie.
Welchen Skill muss man denn zum Klauen haben? Von hinten ran, Kopfnuss, Taschendiebstahl - mehr is nicht. Täuschung wäre ideal dafür aber für Taschendiebstahl ne Dualskillung zulegen wäre auch ein wenig.. hoch gegriffen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> sie sind _freundlich_ gesonnen, solche kann man leider nicht beklauen. Nicht als Allie.
> Welchen Skill muss man denn zum Klauen haben? Von hinten ran, Kopfnuss, Taschendiebstahl - mehr is nicht. Täuschung wäre ideal dafür aber für Taschendiebstahl ne Dualskillung zulegen wäre auch ein wenig.. hoch gegriffen.




ah die meinst ja die nur als hordler^^


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> ah die meinst ja die nur als hordler^^




ja genau, für Hordler ist das sicher ein echt guter Tipp. Die Würfel lassen sich recht gut verkaufen.


----------



## Real_ET (3. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Die Krönung meiner diebischen Karriere bildete aber der
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde da viel mehr interessieren, wie man mit einem 10-seitigen Würfel eine "72" würfeln kann. Na ja, dr%&§$ge Schurkencheater eben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Mich würde da viel mehr interessieren, wie man mit einem 10-seitigen Würfel eine "72" würfeln kann. Na ja, dr%&§$ge Schurkencheater eben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja, er sollte erst [Hundertseitiger Goblinwürfel] heissen aber die Goblins haben nach der Fertigstellung ein Patent drauf angemeldet und das Ding



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genannt. Dann mussten die Zwerge ran und die haben das nach ausführlichen Studien an fliegenden Kühen hinbekommen. Wie sie das angestellt haben wollte nachher keiner so genau wissen und das is auch ganz gut so glaub ich.


----------



## Crimy 5 (3. Oktober 2009)

Besonders Geil fand ich
Kauspielzeug


----------



## kite859 (3. Oktober 2009)

also das beste was ich mal gefunden hab mit meinem schurken zu bc zeiten war nen rare edelstein...und zwar bei diesen murloc geiseln auf der sonnenbrunneninsel


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

Crimy schrieb:


> Besonders Geil fand ich
> Kauspielzeug




Bäh aufm Auge kauen.. 
Erinnert mich an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Der Erste war recht schnell gefunden. Den benutzt nun meine Freundin. Ich habe seitdem ca 600 Mobs beklaut und finde ihn nicht.


LoL ... Self-Owned. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> LoL ... Self-Owned. Selbst schuld.




Ahja, endlich ein qualifizierter Beitrag. Der Einzige der sich hier "self owned" bist du mit solchen geistigen Tiefflügen. LoLe du nur.


----------



## n.bek. (3. Oktober 2009)

taschendiebstahl, das wäre doch auch mal ne neue möglichkeit für abgehalfterte cdu/csu politiker wow zum gesellschaftlichen sündenbock zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t-master (3. Oktober 2009)

als ob erdrosseln, meucheln usw nicht genug währen xD
und man stelle sich erst diese phösen Haustiere vor, die werden extra scharf gemacht und dann auf den Gegner gehetzt um ihn totzubeißen O.O


----------



## t-master (3. Oktober 2009)

ok, kam schneller als erwartet und von ner ganz anderen Seite xD:
http://www.gulli.com/news/world-of-warcraf...-es-2009-10-03/


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (4. Oktober 2009)

t-master schrieb:


> ok, kam schneller als erwartet und von ner ganz anderen Seite xD:
> http://www.gulli.com/news/world-of-warcraf...-es-2009-10-03/




Das Warcraft zum Saufen verleitet is doch ganz klar. Was will man denn machen, wenn man wieder 30 min auf das letzte Raidmitglied wartet? Oder wenn man 50k Ehre noch braucht und das BG nicht mehr sehen kann..?
Vom 200.ten Erfüllen der Quest: "Fliege von Eiskrone hinterstes Eck nach Grizzlyhügel hinterstes Eck, küsse da einen von 50 Fröschen, bis er zur Prinzessin wird und komm wieder zurück!" will ich gar nicht erst anfangen..



Was ist nun, Taschendiebe, gibt es im BT einen Würfel zu klauen? Gibts noch lustige geklaute Funde zu berichten? Oder wertvolle?


----------



## Bjizzel (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eigentlich such ich die epische Wurfwaffe und die Zwergenwürfel nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Garkeine "Findet Nemo" Anspielung? *lach weg* haihappen UHAHA!


----------



## Nachtglanz (5. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,

mein Schurke ist noch am leveln. Jedoch hab ich vor längerer Zeit mal was von nem Epischen Wurfmesser mitbekommen was man auch nur stehlen kann! Bzw. kommt es aus den Kisten die man nur stehlen kann?!
Vielleicht erinnert sich da auch noch jemand dran? Mir fällt der Name von der Wurfwaffe nicht mehr ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Bjizzel (5. Oktober 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> mein Schurke ist noch am leveln. Jedoch hab ich vor längerer Zeit mal was von nem Epischen Wurfmesser mitbekommen was man auch nur stehlen kann! Bzw. kommt es aus den Kisten die man nur stehlen kann?!
> Vielleicht erinnert sich da auch noch jemand dran? Mir fällt der Name von der Wurfwaffe nicht mehr ein.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (5. Oktober 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach prima okay, hatte eben auch erst deinen Post oben drüber gelesen. Lv 70 .. nagut.. is ja trotzdem ganz nett.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (5. Oktober 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Mich würde da viel mehr interessieren, wie man mit einem 10-seitigen Würfel eine "72" würfeln kann. Na ja, dr%&§$ge Schurkencheater eben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vermutlich sinds zwei Würfel und das emote ist blöd übersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Vermutlich sinds zwei Würfel und das emote ist blöd übersetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wäre zumindest logisch^^. Glaub ich muss auch mal wieder ein bißchen klauen xD hab ich schon lange nicht mehr benutzt bei Mobs.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. Oktober 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Vermutlich sinds zwei Würfel und das emote ist blöd übersetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mit 2 Würfeln könnte man aber höchstens eine 20 würfeln (10 + 10 = 20  , wenn mich nicht alles irrt ^^). Für eine 100 bräuchte man dann 10 dieser Würfel :-P .


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

2mal 0-9 Würfeln und man hat 2 Ziffern welche man zu einer Zahl zusammen nehmen Kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellis (5. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Mit 2 Würfeln könnte man aber höchstens eine 20 würfeln (10 + 10 = 20  , wenn mich nicht alles irrt ^^). Für eine 100 bräuchte man dann 10 dieser Würfel :-P .




Falsch.
Als Pen und Paper Spieler weiß man das der eine D10 die Zehnerzahlen zählt und der zweite D10 die Einserzahlen. Diese setzt man dann zusammen und bekommt 2stellige Ergebnisse.

Also erster Würfel: 2 = 20
zweiter Würfel: 6 = 6
ergibt: 26


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Mit 2 Würfeln könnte man aber höchstens eine 20 würfeln (10 + 10 = 20  , wenn mich nicht alles irrt ^^). Für eine 100 bräuchte man dann 10 dieser Würfel :-P .




Oh je, immer diese Nicht-Rollenspieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit 2 Zehnseitern kann man bis 100 würfeln. Einer für die Zehnerstelle, einer für die normale. 

Zehner 8, anderer 5= 85

Zehner 2, anderer 7= 27

Zehner 10 , anderer 10 = 100

Zehner 10, anderer 3 = 3

Wie wollt ihr den ohne Computer würfeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. Oktober 2009)

das weiß sogar ich, obwohl ich nicht solche spiele spiele ^^

ich weiß es nur von dem spiel "lügen" (saufspiel unso =)) )

anleitung zu dem "spiel": http://www.razyboard.com/system/morethread...-2115848-0.html


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel ist geil, ich kannte es von ganz früher mal. Jetzt wo du mich wieder darauf hingewiesen hast muss ich das doch mal am Wochenende spielen^^


----------



## Eltin (5. Oktober 2009)

Mellis schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Als Pen und Paper Spieler weiß man das der eine D10 die Zehnerzahlen zählt und der zweite D10 die Einserzahlen. Diese setzt man dann zusammen und bekommt 2stellige Ergebnisse.



also ich hatte einen 100-seitigen Würfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellis (5. Oktober 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> also ich hatte einen 100-seitigen Würfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja ich auch aber die Auflageflächen waren so klein das er immer drei Tage gerollt ist bis er stehen blieb^^
daher machten 2 D10ner mehr sinn, weils einfach schneller ging


----------



## noizycat (5. Oktober 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Ach prima okay, hatte eben auch erst deinen Post oben drüber gelesen. Lv 70 .. nagut.. is ja trotzdem ganz nett..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für LVL 80 gibts dann ja die Dämmerklinge (Dolch) ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Lieblingsitems sind übrigens die Kitschromane, der Haihappen *einfach schwimmen* und der DINGELHOPPER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(PS: Schurkenforum)


----------



## UpSiNd (5. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Krönung meiner diebischen Karriere bildete aber der
> 
> ...




Hab den Würfel kürzlich mit meiner Schurkin einem Zwerg auf dem Feld der Riesen im heulenden Fjord abgeluchst.

Wusste gar nicht, dass der so rar sein soll :-)


----------



## Cazor (30. August 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinen Excursen zum Thema Taschendiebstahl bin ich auf einige lustige Gegenstände gestoßen. So findet man zum Beispiel neben ein paar Silberstücken manches Mal einen Trank, Nahrung, Plunderkisten oder lustige Sachen wie.
> .
> ...



Jaja den Würfel farm ich grad wieder, hat jemand Erfahrungen ausserhalb der bekannten Lootchancenseiten?


----------



## Gerti (30. August 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Was kennt ihr noch, worauf es sich lohnen würde, einen diebischen Schurken anzusetzen? Bitte keine 3000 schweren Plunderkisten..



Mit 3000 könnten direkt 2 Leute Ravenholdt auf Ehrfürchtig bekommen!
Ich suche die ganze Zeit ums verrecken einen, der mir die farmt... hab aber inzwischen selbst die hälfte zusammen, was interesanntes war leider aber noch nie drinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (30. August 2010)

Ist zwar schon etwas her, dass ich mit meinem Schurken auf Diebestour war, aber ...
- Dualskillung ist sehr praktisch (eigentlich mehr wegen der Runen: Taschendiebstahl und Schlösser knacken). Allerdings habe ich zum Questen/Pvp/Unfug machen eh eine Meucheln/Schleichen-Skillung benutzt und für Raids dann eine überwiegend reine Meuchelskillung)
- Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass man ZWERGENwürfel eher bei Zwergen und TROLLwürfel eher bei Troll-NPCs erbeuten kann
- Mit Heiltränken lässt sich auch auf Stufe 80 noch gut Gold im AH verdienen. (Wo ich früher mal Tränkespezialist war habe ich das nach ausgedehnten Raubzügen doch schnellstens geändert)
- In Nordend-Plunderkisten kann man angeblich sogar 3 verschiedene BOE-Epics finden (Wurfwaffe, Dolch und Schwert) ---> bin mal gespannt, was da mit Cata-Dings auf uns zu kommt
- Stufe 60 Plunderkisten (schwere?) lassen sich im AH auch für ein Schweinegold verticken (Ravenholdt Ruf-Quest)
- Rare (blaue qualität) Edelsteine kann man auch auf Stufe 80 finden. Die sind aber nur recht selten dabei.
Besonders gut geeignet für Massendiebstahl sind die Skelethorden auf der Lawine im Sholazarbecken. Allerdings sind so 'Kleinigkeiten' wie Taschendiebstahl-Rune und verbessertes Schleichen (Geschwindigkeit genauso wie erschwertes Endecktwerden) dringends anzuraten. Kopfnuss vorm Diebstahl hilft aber es kostet einfach zuviel Zeit/Ernergie. In Instanzen (zu BC Zeit) habe ich auch öfters Schurken angeraunzt. Es gibt da so schöne Kopfnuss+Taschendiebstahl-Macros. Blöd nur, dass Schurken bei solchen Aktionen regelmässig enttarnt werden und dadurch einen Wipe verursachen können. (Ist mir damals vor allem in der Sonnenbrunnen-5'er extrem negativ aufgefallen. Blöd nur, wenn einer in der Grp dabei ist, der an den Lootmeldungen erkennt, dass Taschendiebstahl betrieben wurde. *g*)


----------



## Cazor (30. August 2010)

Jöö einen gefunden, Stunde lang alles mögliche beklaut, dann dachte ich, mann die heissen Zwergenwürfel.. und bin in den Heulenden Fjord, Runeneisenzwerge beklauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe auch eine Täuschungsskillung dual mit den Glyphen Kopfnuss, Taschendiebstahl und Schlösser knacken. Für sowas. Schn eller bewegen in Verstohlenheit macht den Frust doch etwas geringer beim Farmen^^ 
Obwohl mein Schurki auch nur zum Kochen und für sowas gut ist..


----------



## Nexus.X (30. August 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> sie sind _freundlich_ gesonnen, solche kann man leider nicht beklauen. Nicht als Allie.
> Welchen Skill muss man denn zum Klauen haben? Von hinten ran, Kopfnuss, Taschendiebstahl - mehr is nicht. *Täuschung wäre ideal dafür aber für Taschendiebstahl ne Dualskillung zulegen wäre auch ein wenig.. hoch gegriffen.
> *


Sag das lieber nicht zu laut. Wie bereits einige vorher sagten, haben viele (mich eingeschlossen) sich sowas zum farmen und/oder Spaß haben gebastelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

